# RO Today -Saturday



## Elf Mommy (Apr 25, 2009)

[align=center]











*athena_bysk08*
slave to Snickers, Yule and Keiko











Those we haven't seen for a long time...we hope they are having a great birthday and that they visit us again, soon!
*
Bunbun

bunnyfarm

blond_princess06*





In Remembrance Of...

*PepnFluff's* Pepe passed on April 25, 2008
Share Your Condolences Here






*kdmerkes* is a new member from Alaska. Warm welcome!




*Mom2Benny* has adopted her first rabbit, and Benny is a mini rex! Go give her a joyous hello! She has another post with photos on the main forum, too!




*Clean Teeth* is in Idaho. She and her daughters are 4H members with rabbits. Welcome her here and check out her post in the infirmary, as well!










*Zoomom*'s looking for some cool Rabbit Factoids that she can put up at a small animal show!




*KatieRenee33* is trying to kill us with Cuteness Overload!!! Go see the babies having fun in the sun!




Speaking of CUTENESS, you just have to go see these photos! Nothing like love between a bunny and....well...go look!




*Texas Mari *posted photos of her gorgeous new boy. She was looking for a name but she may have settled on Paddy. Do you have other ideas? Go read and contribute!




*Konotashi* posted some precious photos of her black bunny, Salem! 




*jcottonl02* wonders is a bunny the right pet for her friend? What do you do when someone you like wants a bunny and you're just not sure it's right for him/her?




*MousQwene* wants to know about Rabbits and Cats. Can they get along? How should you introduce the two types of animal?









*Clean Teeth* has some questions about a doe that has recently kindled. Breeders and infirmary mods, please see if you can give Vicki some good advice!










This area of the forum was HOPPING! on Friday!




*hok9* is looking for some good sexing photographs to judge her rabbits by. Do you have anything that you can tell her or show her to help her out?




*serenz* has a thirsty bunny! Any ideas on why one of her rabbits is drinking so much more than the other?




*bunnybunbunb* is having some bonding woes. Have you ever bonded 2 pairs? If you've ever bonded rabbits or are looking to do so in the future, this may be the thread to watch!











*KatieRenee33 *has posted a photo of her rabbit and is wondering what breeds he is made up of. Go look at this cutie and see if you have any ideas.




*Clean Teeth* has some questions about a doe that has recently kindled. Breeders, please see if you can give Vicki some good advice!










These Blogs have New Information

Becca's Brilliant Bunnsters! --*Becca* is wondering about when she can put the fixed bunnies together

NEW LIFE OF STORM --Photos! Photos! Photos! Lots of the cat and several of the dog!






Get ready for a new Photo Phile Contest starting this weekend!!! Details will be announced soon and a side banner will be posted!






*Flashy* is looking for a new camera! Come join the camera conversation!




Kat's Cat is having Kittens! Go check in on *Mrs. PBJ *and her cat, look forward to kitten photos!




*RexyRex* shares a link to a funny video about a dreamy dog!




*RexyRex* is thinking thank goodness it wasn't me! Go find out what her brother did...




*DeniseJP* is having some banking aggravations! Have you ever had a check bounce that you thought was being held? Go read and share your experiences.






[/align]


----------

